# Lining wheel with fleece



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

After watching Beep for the last week, it seems she can get around better then I originally thought and I want to fix up a wheel for her. She won't be able to run but even if she just walks a bit it will help (she is really fat). 
I made a nice big bucket wheel and want to line it with fleece to prevent her from slipping. I'm thinking about using sticky back velcro on the wheel and sew on velcro on the liners. Do you think this would hold ok? I'd have to change liners daily but it should be easy enough.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Seems like it should work. probably depend on how much velcro you use.

But if hedgehogs are capable of running in them, it seems like walking in them wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Its a good idea, i think.

I want to do that too, but my wheel is a flying saucer wheel. wonder if i could buy/sew something out of fleece to go around thatttt... hmm.
btw, it's not metal, it's this one>


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

Beep has been using the wheel but I'm afraid of her slipping with her bad leg. I got the velcro I need to attach everything. If it works, I'll post pics.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This is not a good idea. There is too much risk of a nail getting caught in the fleece and at the least, pulling out a nail, but could break a leg.
If you want to line the wheel, you need to use something like a tight woven canvas, that a nail could not get caught in. 

Try angling the wheel in so that if she slips she will slip in and not out. Make it messier when they pee on the wheel and it doesn't drain off, but it prevents them from falling out of the wheel if they slip.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Never thought of it catching nails... very good point. I guess it is best how it is, for me at least.


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

I put in the lined wheel last night before seeing your reply Nancy. Beep didn't touch her wheel last night, guess she didn't like how it feels or something. I will be removing the fleece today.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

give her another couple days? maybe she needs to figure it out


----------

